# Modern F2L Edge Inserts (video)



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

*Modern F2L Edge Inserts (video and user submissions)*






Don't neglect these cases just because you know intuitive F2L...the BL case was killing me before I found something to fight back with! And as I've said before, x' is your friend. It gives you a free peek at the B layer.

Featured algorithms:

UR -> FR: *R' F' R U R U' R' F* (Joël van Noort)

UB -> FR: *F' R U R' U' R' F R* (Rowan Kinneavy, with apologies for the opening move)

UR -> BR: *x' R U R' F' R' F R U'*

UF -> BL: *x' U' r U r' F' r' F r*

UF -> RF: *R S' R' U R S R'* (Teller)

If you have anything better, cough it up!


Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Ghost
Track: Infinite Ocean
©Copyright 2011, Hevydevy.com


*UPDATE:*

Thank you, everyone for some very stimulating submissions! 

Unlike an alg database, the following are used by real people who are suggesting them based on experience. And while I feel strongly that one should have a bias toward low movecount when shopping for algs, when something feels great it can generate extremely high TPS, so...use your judgement:

Tim Major: 

UF -> FR: *R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R'*

Sarah Strong:

UL -> FL: *r U r' U' r' F r F'*

UB -> FL: *F r' F' r U r U' r'*

Escher was kind enough to demonstrate the "correct" fingering for his UB -> FR: *F' R U R' U' R' F R*. Check it out:






Rpotts: 

UL -> BR: *R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R2' *

JustinJ:

UR -> FL: *R U R2 u' R2 u R*

vcuber13: 

UL -> RF: *R U' M' U R' U' M*

Cool Frog:

UB -> FR: *r U' L' U r' U' L*


To continue shopping, head on over to Macky's Advanced F2L Section over at Cubefreak.net.


----------



## macky (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> R S' R' U R S R'


WAT HOLY HELL


----------



## Kian (Aug 5, 2011)

macky said:


> WAT HOLY HELL


 
yeah, that just blew my mind.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2011)

I like R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R', I know all L5E EP algs and this is my fastest


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2011)

r U r' U' r' F r F' for the mirror case of the first alg and F r' F' r U r U' r' for UB->FL.



teller said:


> F' R U R' U' R' F R (Rowan Kinneavy)


Oh I've been using this, except you execute it better.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> F' R U R' U' R' F R (Rowan Kinneavy)


 
Right index push on RFU for the F' is much faster I think. It's also the way Rowan does it.


----------



## hic0057 (Aug 5, 2011)

You are my new favorite youtube cuber 
Do you have any nice algs for the triple sexy case in LB. 
Setup: (sexy)*3 y2


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> You are my new favorite youtube cuber
> Do you have any nice algs for the triple sexy case in LB.
> Setup: (sexy)*3 y2


 
z (sexy)*3 z'


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 5, 2011)

I prefer (U L U' L')*3
same alg just without the z

Also there is R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R2' for UL->BR
it's long but regripless and flows well.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2011)

S moves yay! I'll start using some of these...


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm quite fond of R U R2 u' R2 u R.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 5, 2011)

agh, and just when I thought I was done with all those cases. 
I'll give the S one a miss though... oh my!

EDIT: I'm not sure I see the point in using an index finger to start the second case. From every basic grip position I find moving your index finger down to be a much bigger movement than simply hooking your thumb under it. Maybe it's just so fast that there isn't a significant time difference.


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Right index push on RFU for the F' is much faster I think. It's also the way Rowan does it.



I tried that and I just don't get it. It feels like I can't reach that far. Someone needs to show me what this is supposed to look like.



Godmil said:


> EDIT: I'm not sure I see the point in using an index finger to start the second case. From every basic grip position I find moving your index finger down to be a much bigger movement than simply hooking your thumb under it. Maybe it's just so fast that there isn't a significant time difference.



Absolutely use your thumb here. I am sort of addicted to the backhand flick, and sometimes it's unnecessary (probably in this case) but as it gets stronger I find it's turning up gold everywhere, so I'm not stopping!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2011)

I had never thought of S moves as being usable in algs optimally until I saw Breandans's U perm which blew my mind and has become my U perm of choice now. Lukely I didnt get a U perm in comp last weekend otherwise he'd have seen the blantant alg steal for himself 

@teller: Some more finger trick madness for me to watch after work, great. And thanks again for the OLL advise this week


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 5, 2011)

(U) R U' M' U R' U' M


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> I tried that and I just don't get it. It feels like I can't reach that far. Someone needs to show me what this is supposed to look like.


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

Escher said:


> (video demonstration)


Ok, that's what I thought...it just feels so wonky to do that. But looking at it, you don't have to push that far; the corner cutting is built in. I'll do it a thousand times and see if it gets better.

Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2011)

I do a similar thing to Rowan. The only difference is that I use my right index to push the DFR sticker upwards to do the F'. It's similar to how people do U' with their right hand when solving OH, with "japanese" style turning.


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I do a similar thing to Rowan. The only difference is that I use my right index to push the DFR sticker upwards to do the F'. It's similar to how people do U' with their right hand when solving OH, with "japanese" style turning.


 
I believe that's what I'm doing in the video, unless you're talking about something else?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm sorry Teller, I didn't watch the entire video yet >_>. Apologies.

Also, I thought:

UF -> FR: R S' R' U R S R'

was very interesting. I'm guessing you found this yourself?

I think it's a very nice ZBLS alg. You can easily see which OCLL case you'll end up with. (Similar effect to y' R U R U R U' R' U' R')


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 5, 2011)

anyone got an alg for the FU edge into FR slot... soething similar to the first alg(erik's) thanks i lovve these algs been playin around with for my last avg of 100 got 17.98 lots of sub 13 singles because of that alg


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm sorry Teller, I didn't watch the entire video yet >_>. Apologies.
> 
> Also, I thought:
> 
> ...


No worries. Yes, that one I found with Cube Explorer...a year ago I would have dismissed it as unusable, but after Breandan's insane "S" U-Perm and the newer Dayan cubes, the cubing horizon has expanded yet again.

Unfortunately, I do not use ZBLS so I will have to take your word for it.


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> Ok, that's what I thought...it just feels so wonky to do that. But looking at it, you don't have to push that far; the corner cutting is built in. I'll do it a thousand times and see if it gets better.
> 
> Thank you, kind sir!


 
It's no more wonky than LH push on LBU for U turns!

Knowing you, you'll get used to it quick anyway


----------



## Joël (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> UR -> FR: *R' F' R U R U' R' F* (Erik Akkersdijk)


 
Just fyi, I taught him that. Same thing with sexy J.

And that was well over 2 years ago, so you can't exactly call it 'modern'. Modern is a relative term anyway.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Also there is R U' R' U' R U R U R U' R2' for UL->BR
> it's long but regripless and flows well.



I'd rather do a U2, then this:

UR-->BR
R U R U R U' R' U' R'

Depending on how you do it, it could have 0 or 1 regrip(s).


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

macky said:


> WAT HOLY HELL


 
That was my reaction too. That is the coolest thing I have seen for quite awhile. :O


----------



## Erzz (Aug 5, 2011)

teller said:


> UR -> BR: *x' R U R' F' R' F R U'*
> 
> UF -> BL: *x' U' r U r' F' r' F r*


 
Thanks for these two. They are two of the three cases I need(ed) to rotate for. But with the first one, why not just do l instead of x' R? You're not using your left hand for anything else in that alg anyway.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> (U) R U' M' U R' U' M


 
Playing with the direction of the turns comes out with some nice commutators for FMC


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> That was my reaction too. That is the coolest thing I have seen for quite awhile. :O



You said it, bro.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh wow, nice. I really like that F' R U R' U' R' F R F' one. Not sure how that escaped my notice for so long. The S one is pretty mind-blowing, but since I generally don't use my GuHong for 3x3 speed I think I'll pass.

Also this is awesome:



Sa967St said:


> F r' F' r U r U' r' for UB->FL.


----------



## teller (Aug 5, 2011)

Joël said:


> Just fyi, I taught him that. Same thing with sexy J.
> 
> And that was well over 2 years ago, so you can't exactly call it 'modern'. Modern is a relative term anyway.


 
Ha! I might have guessed. Very good, I have updated the description.

As of 2011, it is one of the strongest algs in popular use and people are still discovering it, so I'm calling it modern.


----------



## macky (Aug 5, 2011)

Added algs and fingerings to http://cubefreak.net/speed/f2ladvanced/a0.html and modified some attributions.



JTW2007 said:


> Oh wow, nice. I really like that F' R U R' U' R' F R F' one. Not sure how that escaped my notice for so long.



Because you haven't explored my Advanced F2L section.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 5, 2011)

macky said:


> Because you haven't explored my Advanced F2L section.


 
I have explored it, I think I just didn't see that because I wasn't looking for an alg for that case at the time. That or I was too distracted by F (Rw U Rw' U')x3 F'.


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 5, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I have explored it, I think I just didn't see that because I wasn't looking for an alg for that case at the time. That or I was too distracted by F (Rw U Rw' U')x3 F'.


 
That one's fun! I just used that like three times yesterday! Very useful to know!


----------



## zenzzzz (Aug 6, 2011)

(R U' R' U' R U' R') U R U R' I think is OK


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2011)

r U' L' U r' U' L

reflections mirrors and inverses for all of them


----------



## macky (Aug 6, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I have explored it, I think I just didn't see that because I wasn't looking for an alg for that case at the time. That or I was too distracted by F (Rw U Rw' U')x3 F'.


 
Ok. =) Yeah that one's fun.


----------



## teller (Aug 7, 2011)

I have updated the OP to include your submissions. Unlike an alg database, these are used by real people who are suggesting them based on experience, and there are quite a few I had never seen before.

Personally, I feel that one should have a bias toward low movecount when shopping for algs, but when something feels great it can generate extremely high TPS, so...use your judgement.

Thank you everyone, for the both the likes and the contributions!


----------



## Jorghi (Aug 7, 2011)

What about algs that have more benefits than just solving the pair xD


----------



## teller (Aug 7, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> What about algs that have more benefits than just solving the pair xD


 
If you are referring to edge-control, you are on your own. I do not believe in edge control.

If you are talking about multi-slotting, then you are onto something important, but I am not strong enough in this area to comment.

If you just want more F2L stuff, then head on over to Macky's Supermarket of Advanced F2L algs!


----------



## macky (Aug 8, 2011)

teller said:


> I have updated the OP to include your submissions. Unlike an alg database, these are used by real people who are suggesting them based on experience, and there are quite a few I had never seen before.



Yeah, there's definitely a place for this social aspect of algs, though I would argue that a proper database could accomodate this as well. It's one of the things Lucas is supposed to be working on....


----------



## hic0057 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just discovered a nice alg for solving LF edge slot. Only down side is it destroys the back two edges. Also it is hard to look ahead with.

R u R' u R u2 R'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 1, 2011)

UR to FL - F r U' r' U2 r U r' F'
UB to FL - F r U' r' U' r U r' F'
UF to FL - F r U' r' U r U r' F'

they are all very similar but very fast


----------

